#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ενστάσεις στους ευρωκώδικες και τους ΕΚΩΣ-ΕΑΚ

## seismic

Αν και δεν είμαι μηχανικός, έχω πολλές ενστάσεις για τους Ευρωκώδικες και τον ΕΑΚ
Σεβόμενος όμως το φόρουμ και τους μηχανικούς δεν μιλάω έως τώρα για ευνόητους λόγους.
Αν όμως το eMichanikos.gr μου επιτρέψει να ανοίξω ένα νέο θέμα γύρω από τις αδυναμίες και τους προβληματισμούς μου πάνω στους Ευρωκώδικες και τον ΕΑΚ θα το κάνω με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση.

----------


## seismic

*Κοιτόστρωση και πλάκες*

Στον σεισμό τα υποστυλώματα χάνουν την εκκεντρότητα ανασηκώνοντας την βάση τους, δημιουργώντας στροφές σε όλους στους κόμβους της κατασκευής.
Για αυτό υπάρχει όριο εκκεντρότητας, δηλαδή όριο περιοχής της βάσης που ανασηκώνεται από την ροπή ανατροπής.

Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς στα υποστυλώματα.
και ισχυρή κοιτόστρωση οπλισμένη πάνω κάτω.
Στα μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, (τοιχία) λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικό τρόπο κατασκευής των πεδιλοδοκών.
Αυτό το ανασήκωμα της βάσης σε συνδυασμό με την ελαστικότητα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όταν το ένα υποστύλωμα του πλαισίου σηκώνει προς τα επάνω το ένα άκρο της δοκού, την ίδια στιγμή το άλλο υποστύλωμα στο άλλο άκρο της το κατεβάζει βίαια προς τα κάτω.
Αυτό καταπονεί την δοκό και τις πλάκες με τάσεις στροφών διαφορετικής κατεύθυνσης στα δύο άκρα, παραμορφώνοντας τον κορμό της σε σχήμα S
Την ίδια παραμόρφωση στον κορμό του υφίσταται και το υποστύλωμα, λόγο των στροφών στους κόμβους, και την διαφορά φάσης μετατόπισης των καθ ύψος πλακών.

*1) Ερώτηση* 
Γιατί η κοιτόστρωση οπλίζετε με διπλή σκάρα πάνω κάτω ενώ στις πλάκες έχουμε διαφορετική διάταξη οπλισμού?
Τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό τον κανονισμό?
Ένσταση - Για μένα πρέπει και οι πλάκες να οπλίζονται με την ίδια λογική που οπλίζετε η κοιτόστρωση γιατί και τα δύο αυτά στοιχεία καταπονούνται με τις ίδιες τάσεις, έχοντας κοινό στόχο την παρεμπόδιση των αντίρροπων στροφών των κόμβων .

Δεν απαντήθηκε ....

----------


## seismic

Όπως είναι γνωστό από την βιβλιογραφία και όπως ανάφερα πάρα πάνω στον σεισμό τα υποστυλώματα χάνουν την εκκεντρότητα ανασηκώνοντας την βάση τους, δημιουργώντας στροφές σε όλους στους κόμβους της κατασκευής.
Όταν τα υποστυλώματα ανασηκώνουν την βάση τους λογικό είναι να ανασηκώνουν και το δώμα τους αφενός και να χάνουν την εκκεντρότητα τους αφετέρου.
Αυτός είναι και ο μοναδικός λόγος που έχουμε στροφές στους κόμβους.
Αυτό το ανασήκωμα της βάσης σε συνδυασμό με την ελαστικότητα των στοιχείων του φέροντα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία των στροφών στους κόμβους που αυτές είναι η αιτία γέννησης των ροπών.
Τι κάνουν οι ευρωκώδικες και ο ΕΑΚ για την αντιμετώπιση αυτών των στροφών στους κόμβους?
Ακούτε τι κάνουν.
 Η συμπεριφορά της δομής κατά τη διάρκεια ενός σεισμού είναι βασικά μια οριζόντια μετατόπιση (ας ξεχάσουμε για μια
στιγμή οποιαδήποτε κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα) που επαναλαμβάνεται μερικές φορές.
Άν η μετατόπιση είναι αρκετά μικρή για να κρατήσει όλα τα μέλη της δομής εντός της ελαστικής περιοχής, η ενέργεια που δημιουργείται, είναι ενέργεια που αποθηκεύεται στη δομή ( στον κορμό των στοιχείων ) και εκτονώνεται μετά για να επαναφέρει την δομή στην αρχική της μορφή. Σαν το ελατήριο.
Αυτή την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας και εν συνεχεία την απόδοσή της προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση που εφαρμόζει το ελατήριο, στην δομική κατασκευή την αποθηκεύει και την
εκτονώνει το υποστύλωμα και η δοκός.
Με λίγα λόγια, όλη η επιτάχυνση του σεισμού μετατρέπεται σε αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στην δομή.Όσο η μετατόπιση κρατά κάθε τμήμα οποιουδήποτε μέλους
εντός ελαστικής περιοχής, όλη η ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στη δομή θα κυκλοφορήσει στο τέλος του κύκλου, προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.
Εάν η σεισμική ενέργεια (που μετράται από την επιτάχυνση εδάφους) είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη, θα παράγει υπερβολικά μεγάλες μετατοπίσεις που θα προκαλέσουν μια πολύ υψηλή
καμπυλότητα στα κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια στοιχεία. Αν η καμπυλότητα είναι πολύ υψηλή, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η περιστροφή των τμημάτων των στηλών και των δοκών θα είναι πολύ πάνω από την ελαστική περιοχή (Θλιπτική παραμόρφωση σκυροδέματος πάνω από το 0,35% και τάσεις των ινών του οπλισμού πάνω από το 0,2 %).
Όταν η περιστροφή περάσει πάνω από αυτό το όριο ελαστικότητας, η δομή αρχίζει να «διαλύει την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας «μέσω πλαστικής μετατόπισης, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι τα τμήματα θα έχουν μια υπολειμματική μετατόπιση που δεν θα είναι σε θέση να ανακτηθεί (ενώ στην ελαστική περιοχή όλες οι μετατοπίσεις ανακτούνται).
Βασικά ο σχεδιασμός της αντοχής ενός σημερινού κτιρίου περιορίζετε στα όρια του ελαστικού φάσματος σχεδιασμού, και μετά περνά στις προεπιλεγμένες πλαστικές περιοχές, οι οποίες είναι προεπιλεγμένες περιοχές αστοχίας, (συνήθως είναι τα άκρα των δοκών) ώστε να μην καταρρεύσει η δομή. (Η δομή καταρρέει όταν αστοχήσουν τα υποστυλώματα με λοξό
/ σχήμα αστοχίας) Αν τα τμήματα που βιώνουν τις πλαστικές παραμορφώσεις, ξεπερνούν το όριο του σημείου θραύσης, και είναι και πάρα πολλές πάνω στην δομή, η δομή θα καταρρεύσει.
*Αυτά είναι τα όρια αντοχής της σημερινής αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας των κατασκευών.
2) Ερώτηση* 

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι μηχανισμοί που καθιστούν ένα αμορτισέρ ενός αυτοκίνητου να έχει την δυνατότητα να είναι σκληρό ή μαλακό.
Δηλαδή αν το αυτοκίνητο πέσει μέσα σε μία λακκούβα η ταλάντωση που θα υποστεί μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη η μικρή αναλόγως την ρύθμιση που έχουμε κάνει στο αμορτισέρ.
Δεν θα ήταν καλό αν και εμείς οι κατασκευαστές είχαμε ένα μηχανισμό ο οποίος θα έλεγχε απόλυτα την ταλάντωση ολόκληρου του φέροντα οργανισμού διατηρώντας αυτόν πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή ώστε να μην περνά ποτέ σε πλαστικές περιοχές και να έχουμε αστοχίες? 

Ένσταση - Αυτός ο μηχανισμός υπάρχει και είναι εγκληματικό που οι οι ευρωκώδικες και ο ΕΑΚ δεν τον περιλαμβάνουν στους αντισεισμικούς κανονισμούς.
Η κατάρρευση ενός δομικού έργου δεν δημιουργεί μόνο υλικές ζημιές αλλά και την απώλεια ανθρώπινων ζωών. 
Εγώ παίρνω την ευθύνη αυτών που λέω.
Αυτοί που συντάσσουν τους ευρωκώδικες και τον ΕΑΚ παίρνουν την ευθύνη ότι η κατασκευή δεν θα πέσει σε έναν πολύ ισχυρό σεισμό?

----------


## civ

Συμφωνω. Οι ευρωκωδικες και ο ΕΑΚ ειναι για τα μπαζα. 
*
Μηπως τυχαινει να έχεις και τη λυση σε όλες τις αδυναμιες τους ???*

----------

seismic, Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## seismic

Φυσικά και έχω την λύση για αυτό γίνετε η κουβέντα. Σταματώ την ταλάντωση του κτιρίου εκεί που θέλω.
Δεν θα περάσει ποτέ το κτίριο σε πλαστικές περιοχές ξεπερνώντας το σημείο θραύσης.
H απόσταση μεταξύ του κοχλία της βίδας και του δώματος είναι αυτή που κανονίζει κατά πόση ελευθερία κινήσεων αφήνουμε να έχει ο φέροντας οργανισμός.
Δηλαδή η απόσταση αυτή ρυθμίζει το μέγιστο πλάτος ταλάντωσης του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου.
Το ελατήριο που μεσολαβεί μεταξύ δώματος και κοχλία, μπορεί να είναι μαλακό ή σκληρό αναλόγως το μέγεθος της σεισμικής απόσβεσης που θέλουμε να πετύχουμε.
Δηλαδή ή 0,5 g είναι ή 5 g είναι η επιτάχυνση του εδάφους, και ή κρατήσει μισό λεπτό ή ένα λεπτό ο σεισμός το πλάτος ταλάντωσης θα παραμένει το ίδιο και αυτό που εμείς έχουμε ρυθμίσει με τον κοχλία στο δώμα.
Από την άλλη εξασφαλίζουμε πολύ ισχυρή θεμελίωση σε μαλακά εδάφη.
( Τα προεντεταμενα στοιχεια δεν εχουν πλαστιμοτητα, αρα δεν μπορουν να απορροφησουν ενεργεια, αρα σπανε ψαθυρα,αρα -->κατάρρευση. )
Πολύ σωστά....

Τι κάνω για να αποφύγω το πρόβλημα αυτό?
Απλά δεν εφαρμόζω προένταση μεταξύ δώματος και γεώτρησης.
Καταρχήν.. Εφαρμόζω προένταση μεταξύ του ύψους της βάσης θεμελίωσης ( έδαφος ) και του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας που είναι στα βάθη της γεώτρησης.
Η προένταση αυτή είναι η διπλάσια από ότι είναι τα αξονικά φορτία που θέλω να αντέχει. ( συντελεστής ασφαλείας )
Η αρχική προένταση μεταξύ εδάφους και του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας που είναι στα βάθη της γεώτρησης, γίνετε για να υπάρξει πολύ ισχυρή πρόσφυση 
( πάκτωση ) της άγκυρας στα πρανή της γεώτρησης.
Μετά αφού εφαρμόσουμε την πάκτωση της άγκυρας ισχυρά στο έδαφος, γεμίζουμε με ένεμα την γεώτρηση
Μετά ενώνουμε τον τένοντα που εξέχει με ένα περικόχλιο για να επιμηκυνθεί μέχρι το δώμα σταδιακά.
Φροντίζουμε ο τένοντας να περάσει μέσα από σωλήνα ελεύθερος ώστε να αποφύγουμε την σινάφια αυτού με το σκυρόδεμα. 
Πάνω στο δώμα παρεμβάλλουμε μεταξύ του τένοντα και του δώματος ένα ελατήριο το οποίο απλά σφίγγουμε με έναν κοχλία.
Δεν εφαρμόζουμε καμία άλλη δεύτερη προένταση.

Το ελατήριο στο δώμα αφήνει τον φέροντα οργανισμό να ταλαντωθεί μέσα στο ελαστικό φάσμα, εφαρμόζοντας συγχρόνως σεισμική απόσβεση διότι παρεμποδίζει την παραμόρφωση του δώματος.
Δεν αφήνει όμως τον φέροντα να περάσει στην πλαστική περιοχή αστοχίας.
Βασικά είναι ένας μηχανισμός και μία μέθοδος που ρυθμίζει την ταλάντωση του φέροντα οργανισμού, ώστε αυτή να ευρίσκεται πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική φάση, παρεμποδίζοντας όμως αυτόν να περάσει στην πλαστική περιοχή.
Βασικά αυτό που κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι να παρεμποδίζει την άνοδο του δώματος της κολόνας απλά με την βίδα και το ελατήριο.
Το ελατήριο παρεμποδίζει αρχικά την άνοδο του δώματος της κολόνας, και όταν τερματίσει η ελαστικότητά του στον κοχλία σταματά και το πλάτος ταλάντωσης του κτηρίου.
Δεν εφαρμόζει καμία προένταση στην κατασκευή.
Αντίδραση προς την άνοδό του υποστυλώματος εφαρμόζει.

----------


## seismic

Η ιστορία της επιστήμης δεν είναι μια συνεχής και γραμμική διαδικασία συσσώρευσης νέων γνώσεων, αλλά αντίθετα σημαδεύεται από σοβαρές ασυνέχειες, τομές και άλματα, που καθιερώθηκαν να λέγονται επιστημονικές επαναστάσεις. Κάθε εποχή έχει τις δικές της επιστημονικές αλήθειες και αυτές εκφράζονται συνολικά με τη λέξη €παράδειγμα€?. Κάθε ιστορική περίοδος λοιπόν έχει το δικό της €παράδειγμα€?, τις δικές της επιστημονικές θεωρίες. Ακόμα και αν πάψουν να ισχύουν στο μέλλον, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρξαν αληθινές, αφού, όταν αυτές διατυπώθηκαν, μπορούσαν να απαντήσουν στα ερωτήματα που έθεταν οι επιστήμονες της εποχής. Αρκεί όμως ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα για να* καταρριφθεί* μια συγκεκριμένη θεωρία για χάρη κάποιας καινούριας. Η νέα θεωρία γίνεται, τότε, ανώτερη, γιατί μπορεί να απαντάει στο ερώτημα που δεν μπορούσε να απαντήσει η προηγούμενη, να εξηγεί μεγαλύτερο αριθμό φαινομένων και να διατυπώνει ακριβέστερες προβλέψεις.
Μια νέα θεωρία πατάει με το ένα πόδι στη συσσωρευμένη γνώση, αλλά με το άλλο δίνει μια κλωτσιά και *αλλάζει*  ότι ίσχυε μέχρι κείνη τη στιγμή. Φαίνεται πως η επιστημονική πρόοδος (όπως κάθε πρόοδος εξάλλου) είναι περισσότερο το προϊόν μιας ρήξης με την παράδοση παρά η συνέχειά της.
Αυτό κάνω και εγώ στους ευρωκώδικες και τους ΕΚΩΣ-ΕΑΚ
Γιατί το κάνω....γιατί η μέθοδος που προτείνω βάζει όρια μετατόπισης  ( ελέγχει ) στο διαφορετικό καθ ύψος πλάτος ταλάντωσης των κατασκευών. Δεν επιτρέπει στην κατασκευή να φύγει έξω από την ελαστική φάση και να περάσει σε υπολειμματική πλαστική παραμόρφωση η οποία προκαλεί τις αστοχίες ή ακόμα και την κατάρρευση.
Δεν χρειαζόμαστε πια τις πλαστικές περιοχές αστοχίας.
Ο ΕΑΚ πως το κατορθώνει αυτό σε έναν πολύ ισχυρό σεισμό?
Έχει την απάντηση ή όχι?
Αν δεν την έχει *καταρρίφθηκε. *

----------


## seismic

Μύθος.
Οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί μου έλεγαν σε παλαιότερες συζητήσεις ότι  ολόκληρος ο φέροντας είναι πακτωμένος με το έδαφος.
Η πραγματικότητα είναι.
Ναι..Αν ο φέροντας έχει υπόγεια τότε εν μέρη είναι πακτωμένος, αρκεί η εξωτερική περίμετρος των τοιχίων του υπογείου ( ή των υπογείων ) να εφάπτονται πάνω σε βράχο, και να μην έχουν περιμετρικά γεμίσει με μπάζα.
Το ερώτημα που μπαίνει είναι αν αυτή η μερική πάκτωση του φέροντα που έχει υπόγεια, αντικαθιστά αυτά που προσφέρει η αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία που έχω.
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει ότι τα υπόγεια και η ευρεσιτεχνία προσφέρουν ένα και το αυτό που δεν είναι άλλο από την πάκτωση της κατασκευής στο έδαφος.
Δεν είναι όμως το ίδιο διότι διαφέρουν σε πάρα πολλά σημεία.
Πάκτωση με πάκτωση έχει μεγάλη διαφορά.
1) Η Πρώτη διαφορά είναι ότι ο φέροντας με τα υπόγεια πακτώνει μεν την κατασκευή στο έδαφος, αλλά δεν σταματάει τις στροφές στους κόμβους.
Η διαφορά του φέροντα με υπόγεια με την ευρεσιτεχνία είναι ότι δεν πακτώνει κάθε κολόνα ή τοιχίο ξεχωριστά, αλλά γενικά τον φέροντα περιμετρικά. 
Οπότε πολλά κεντρικά υποστυλώματα παραλαμβάνουν στροφές στους κόμβους.
2) Η Δεύτερη πολλή μεγάλη διαφορά των δύο διαφορετικών μεθόδων είναι η εξής.
Άλλο η πάκτωση των βάσεων με το έδαφος, και άλλο η παρεμπόδιση της παραμόρφωσης του δώματος.
Δηλαδή απλά δεν είναι το ίδιο, διότι οι στροφές ή ροπές σε κάθε κόμβο της κατασκευής εξαλείφονται μόνο με την παρεμπόδιση παραμόρφωσης του δώματος του υποστυλώματος που προσφέρει η ευρεσιτεχνία, και όχι με την απλή πάκτωση της βάσης του με το έδαφος.
Η Διαφορά έγκειται στο ότι μόνο η ευρεσιτεχνία εκτρέπει τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού στις κατακόρυφη τομή του υποστυλώματος, διότι αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο με την παρεμπόδιση της παραμόρφωσης του δώματος.
Το υπόγειο ή...Η Απλή πάκτωση βάσης εδάφους τις περιορίζει... δεν τις σταματάει 100%.
Η Απλή κατασκευή χωρίς τα υπόγεια ή την ευρεσιτεχνία είναι 100% ευάλωτη στις ροπές ή στροφές στους κόμβους.
Συμπέρασμα
Τα υπόγεια ή η πάκτωση εδάφους βάσης που προσφέρει και η ευρεσιτεχνία προσφέρουν κάποια έξτρα προστασία στις κατασκευές, διότι σταματούν εν μέρη τις στροφές στους κόμβους αλλά η παρεμπόδιση της παραμόρφωσης του δώματος είναι το κάτι άλλο, διότι σταματάει τις ροπές των κόμβων 100% 
Μόνο αυτή η μέθοδος σταματά 100% ακόμα και τα μεγάλα τοιχία να κατεβάζουν μεγάλες ροπές.
3) Είναι το μόνο σύστημα παγκοσμίως που έχει την δυνατότητα να ελέγχει το πλάτος ταλάντωσης και την ιδιοσυχνότητα  των κατασκευών 100%

Περιμένω κάποιον μηχανικό να παρέμβει στην συζήτηση γιατί αυτά που λέω έχουν καταρρίψει όλη την θεωρεία του ΕΑΚ.
Δεν είναι σωστό και ευσυνείδητο  να σχεδιάζετε ακόμα με μία ξεπερασμένη ανεπαρκή μέθοδο και να κάνετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε την νέα επιστημονική επανάσταση πάνω στην τεχνολογία των αντισεισμικών κατασκευών.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Αγαπητέ seismic,

Ένα ακόμα θέμα που ανοίγεις κλειδώνεται διότι εκφυλίζεται σε διαφημιστική προώθηση της ευρεσιτεχνίας σου.

Το eMichanikos.gr ήταν, είναι και θα είναι πάντα ανοιχτό στην ανάρτηση θεμάτων που έχουν να κάνουν με παρουσίαση προϊόντων, όπως ενδεικτικά δομικών υλικών, τεχνικού λογισμικού, βιβλίων, ευρεσιτεχνιών που ενδιαφέρουν τους μηχανικούς και όχι μόνο.

Έτσι και η δική σου ευρεσιτεχνία παρουσιάστηκε ελεύθερα και εκτεταμένα όσο τίποτα άλλο στον παρόντα ιστότοπο, δεχόμενη ενίοτε τα πυρά αρκετών συναδέλφων για τον αδόκιμο και προσβλητικό πολλές φόρες τρόπο με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίζεις την επιστημονική κοινότητα των μηχανικών.

Θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι όλα έχουν τα όρια τους και ο σεβασμός που επιζητείς πρέπει να είναι αμοιβαίος.
Από εδώ και στο εξής όποιο σχετικό ή και λιγότερο σχετικό θέμα ανοίγεις, για το οποίο θα υποψιαζόμαστε ότι θα καταλήξει σε προώθηση της ευρεσιτεχνίας σου, θα κλειδώνεται και ενδεχομένως να διαγράφεται.

Αν επιθυμείς να διαφημίσεις την εργασία σου μπορείς ελεύθερα να το κάνεις έναντι όμως αμοιβής δείχνοντας μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο τη στήριξή σου στον παρόντα ιστοχώρο.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να πληροφορηθείς τον τιμοκατάλογο των διαφημιστικών καταχωρήσεων μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τους διαχειριστές μέσω της φόρμας επικοινωνίας.

Υ.Γ.: Τα παραπάνω αναρτώνται δημόσια και όχι μέσω π.μ. για να επεξηγήσουν σε σένα αλλά και σ' όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ, αφενός γιατί κλειδώνεται το παρόν θέμα, αφετέρου τη γενικότερη πολιτική του eMichanikos.gr.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------

